# !!! burglary in France !!!



## SomeoneElseIsHere (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear All

On 2008-08-10, my house has been burglarized. 
You'll dinf on my website (http://chronophage.com/MontresVoles.htm) a list of the watches that have been stolen.

Please, contact me if you find one of theim : [email protected]

With best regards


----------



## TorontoJeff (Jun 11, 2008)

Inside job? --just kidding. That's a nice collection and I hope they turn up.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow... That really sucks.. It's not just the money, but the time invested in aquiring a collection. Very nice watches in the lot. 

Good luck finding the punk that did it..:-|


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

My condolences. That's a beautiful collection. I hope you get at least some of them back.

I also hope France has the death penalty for watch thieves.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My Condolences.


----------



## catflem (May 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune.

It goes without saying to keep an eye open on ebay france.


----------

